# Bonnie Palmer has retirees



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm not sure it is alright to post about this but since I wasn't sure I figured I would.
I spoke with Bonnie Palmer yesterday, just to keep in touch and she told me that she will have 3 retirees available, 2 females and 1 male. 
She is NOT selling them, she is just looking for good homes for them.
If anyone is interested give her a call and you can tell her Iris posted on SM about them.
All I can tell you about her pups is through my own experience with Sasha. 
Sasha is the dogs of my dreams, in looks, and personality as well. 
And my experience with Bonnie is that is a sweet caring woman, who is always available when ever I need her.
I hope her pups find loving homes.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Iris, thank you for letting us know. I love Bonnie's babies. There are a number of Angels on this board, and they are all so beautiful. :wub: :wub: :wub: Whomever adopts her retirees is very fortunate.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Boy if I wasn't married and the decision to get another was my own, I would be calling Bonnie so fast her head would spin. ((sigh))


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow if I was already moved and settled I would love to have a Bonnies Angel!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Boy if I wasn't married and the decision to get another was my own, I would be calling Bonnie so fast her head would spin. ((sigh))


 
Sue i hear ya! I wish i could get another one. Maybe i'll go make my husband breakfast and sweet talk him. :innocent:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh I hope someone on this board gets one of them!! :wub: I just love seeing new fluffs!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you sure there is no fee associated with adopting them? Most breeders spay or neuter their retirees, update shots, get dentals, etc. before placing them in in new homes as pass those costs onto the new owner. The usual fee is somewhere around $500 give or take.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> Sue i hear ya! I wish i could get another one. Maybe i'll go make my husband breakfast and sweet talk him. :innocent:


 

I called and left a message. I didn't even have to cook breakfast in fact he's making me a cup of coffee right now. I was telling him about the pups and just kept smiling when i was telling him about them.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I called and left a message. I didn't even have to cook breakfast in fact he's making me a cup of coffee right now. I was telling him about the pups and just kept smiling when i was telling him about them.


:chili::chili: I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck to you in getting one......if I were you, I would keep calling Bonnie. She is hard to get ahold of sometimes and she may get your message and she may not........


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> I called and left a message. I didn't even have to cook breakfast in fact he's making me a cup of coffee right now. I was telling him about the pups and just kept smiling when i was telling him about them.


 Shame on you, resorting to bribing a man with food!! What ever will you think of next! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> I called and left a message. I didn't even have to cook breakfast in fact he's making me a cup of coffee right now. I was telling him about the pups and just kept smiling when i was telling him about them.


Debbie - want to switch husbands? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Mine adores Tyler but thinks that's enough responsibility (along with our DS) for now. And as far as a cooking bribe, I was working late last night in CT and my DH *made dinner for us* -- Brisket and Potato Pancakes for Yom Kippur! And he isn't even Jewish So he's a keeper despite the one wife, one dog policy.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I called and left a message. I didn't even have to cook breakfast in fact he's making me a cup of coffee right now. I was telling him about the pups and just kept smiling when i was telling him about them.


Oh how wonderful!!!! I hope you get one. Keep calling like Diane said.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Shame on you, resorting to bribing a man with food!! What ever will you think of next! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Give me time and i'll think of something else! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I lucked out and didn't have to cook breakfast and he made me a cup of coffee. 



Snowbody said:


> Debbie - want to switch husbands? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Mine adores Tyler but thinks that's enough responsibility (along with our DS) for now. And as far as a cooking bribe, I was working late last night in CT and my DH *made dinner for us* -- Brisket and Potato Pancakes for Yom Kippur! And he isn't even Jewish So he's a keeper despite the one wife, one dog policy.:HistericalSmiley:


Sue, that sounds like something my husband would do, we have great husbands!  


mary-anderson said:


> Oh how wonderful!!!! I hope you get one. Keep calling like Diane said.:aktion033::aktion033:


I'll call again, i just feel like i'm bothering her if i keep calling.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Debbie,
Good luck I hope you get one of Bonnie's adorable babies. Let us know!!
I agree keep calling her!!!!

Marj,

I didn't go into the particulars with her because my husband is like Sue's, one pup at a time, but I do know she told me to say that they are not for sale, they just need good caring homes. I do not know anything about the spay/neuter, sorry.

Iris


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Are you sure there is no fee associated with adopting them? Most breeders spay or neuter their retirees, update shots, get dentals, etc. before placing them in in new homes as pass those costs onto the new owner. The usual fee is somewhere around $500 give or take.



Keiko was totally free from the breeder. The breeder left it up to me to get her a dental when/if she needed it. She was already neutered.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have called 3 times and left 3 messages, i feel like i'm being a pest. I have wanted one of Bonnie's babies since i've first seen them on this forum. If it's meant to be i'll hear back from her and if it's not i'm sure there will be another time that one will be available. All i have to say is keep your fingers crossed and say a little prayer. rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer::hugging:I hope she calls you


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- She'll call you back. It may be a few days, but she'll get back to you. Hope you mentioned Iris' name on the call. She will get back to you sooner if you did.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Debbie -- She'll call you back. It may be a few days, but she'll get back to you. Hope you mentioned Iris' name on the call. She will get back to you sooner if you did.


 
The first 2 messages i mentioned Iris's name and i don't think i did the last message. Can somebody put in a good word for me?  I work tomorrow so i'll try calling at my lunch break and when i get off from work, if i don't hear from her by then.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I 've got my fingers and Tyler's got his paws crossed for you. Hope you hear good news.:chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You sound so excited. I hope it works out for you. Everything is crossed


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> I have called 3 times and left 3 messages, i feel like i'm being a pest. I have wanted one of Bonnie's babies since i've first seen them on this forum. If it's meant to be i'll hear back from her and if it's not i'm sure there will be another time that one will be available. All i have to say is keep your fingers crossed and say a little prayer. rayer:


Bonnie will tell you to keep calling until you actually get her. Don't leave anymore messages, just keep calling until she actually answers.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Bonnie will tell you to keep calling until you actually get her. Don't leave anymore messages, just keep calling until she actually answers.


Agreed! When I want to get ahold of her, I call her once an hour until I stop getting the answering machine  I've had the best luck around noon-3 

Keep trying!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Bonnie will tell you to keep calling until you actually get her. Don't leave anymore messages, just keep calling until she actually answers.





Miss_Annie said:


> Agreed! When I want to get ahold of her, I call her once an hour until I stop getting the answering machine  I've had the best luck around noon-3
> 
> Keep trying!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya!


 
Thank you, i have to work tomorrow so i'll call on my lunch break and when i get off from work.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, this is so exciting Debbie!!! I would be jumping all over this if I were in a position to get another fluff...I can't tell you how much I want to. I LOVE Bonnie's Angels!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - you are a woman with a mission. I love it. Good luck.:chili::chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Debbie, I hope things work out for you!! If I didn't have 3 I'd be calling myself. I love Angel pups.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it actually crossed my mind that my friends visiting in Florida could just bring one back to me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie I hope you get ahold of her today, I would love to have one of Bonnie's babies


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck Debbie. 
I'm sure she will call you back, but I would keep trying anyway.
If you PM me your e-mail, I'll e-mail her for you. Not sure it will work, but I don't mind trying.
Iris


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm sure she's get back to you. I hope everything works out and that you'll soon be a new Angel Momma


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

How would I get in contact with Bonnie, too? Could you IM me with some information please? Thanks so much!


----------

